# Finding my anxiety and depression kicking in big time



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2020)

*What with all that is going on, I have noticed my anxiety and depression really taking its toll on me.  I am trying hard to work past it, have an appointment with my therapist next week.  Hope that helps.  I find all I want to do is sleep, and dwell on things.

I limit my time watching and reading the news.  Social things I know would help, I cannot do, obviously.  Even the grief group  has canceled meetings...and this month will be Rick's anniversary.  So, I may need to rely on my friends here for some support,

I am reading, listening to music, watching a lot of movies, and You Tube videos.  They seem to help.  Not sure what else I can do right now,*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm a homebody so I really don't feel a difference but I am very worried about my family. 
Tomorrow my hubby is going out very early to pick up some milk and a few other essentials. 
Hopefully he won't stop any place else. He doesn't seem to take all this seriously and I'm afraid he won't take all the precautions he should.
He doesn't want me to go instead. 
I hope you feel better Marie. I can't believe it has been a year already.
Hopefully we will have better weather and you can enjoy your porch and this mess we are in will end so you can   take your new car for a spin..


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm a homebody so I really don't feel a difference but I am very worried about my family.
> Tomorrow my hubby is going out very early to pick up some milk and a few other essentials.
> Hopefully he won't stop any place else. He doesn't seem to take all this seriously and I'm afraid he won't take all the precautions he should.
> He doesn't want me to go instead.
> ...



Normally, I am a homebody as well. But the rebel in me does not like being told I HAVE to stay home, though I understand why I MUST stay home.  I have to go out tomorrow to pick up some prescriptions (Walgreens has a drive up) so I may stop at the store across the street.  And maybe some drive through fast food.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)

Marie I've been struggling, too. I worry every day when I go to work if this is gonna be the day I get it. My anxiety is at the max and the depression is just getting started. I made a conscious decision to reconnect with God this past week. I wasn't "staying in touch" if that's what you wanna call it. So, instead of the usual routine where He seeks me out, I am seeking Him out. I am doing what it takes to uplift my soul in order to deal with the load of my spirit. 
Hang in there lady. It will pass.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2020)

Marie, I can understand how you're feeling right now, and I hope you can find some calm to get through this.  I know Rick's anniversary coming up makes things harder for you....hugs.  Glad that you're trying to occupy your time with movies and music, the news on the TV and radio is non-stop virus doom and it's disturbing for me too. 

 Seems like there's a big grey cloud overhead and we're all waiting for a ray of sunshine to peek through.  I don't know if you're able to walk around very much, but my daily walks in the park with the dog are the highlight of my day, good to get out and get fresh air, and have enough room not to get too close to anyone else.  Drive throughs for food, or no contact delivery, or online order and pick-up curbside is great.....glad the restaurants haven't completely closed down.  How are you enjoying your new car, have you been able to drive around a bit in it? 

 Take care, thinking about you, have a peaceful night.


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2020)

Today the weather was cool and breezy and for the first time in what feels like a year (yeah, yeah....) I went somewhere. I went up to Lake Monroe (where the St. Johns widens) and strolled along the riverfront.  The sun was shining and hardly anyone was there and my spirits lifted immensely.

Good thing I did that today because the Guv'nuh signed a stay-at-home order today, effective tomorrow (Thursday) and technically I could get arrested for such a stunt.  

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

Everyone is here for you Marie so don't worry you will be okay and we all will get past this.  We are all in this together and we'll get through it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2020)

Marie when the walls start closing in try getting outside for a few minutes, take a short walk, pick up the yard, pet a dog, wave to a neighbor, etc...  If that's not possible check in with us for a few minutes. 

The only time I notice it is when I have to go out to run an errand or two.  I start seeing every little thing as a potential danger.  I wear myself out thinking about what to do in an effort to reduce or eliminate the concern and I'm relieved when I finally get home and wash my hands.  I know that I'm the one creating the mood in my mind but it is still very real to me.

Like others have said we'll get through it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)

The other day I got a bit down about our worldly state of affairs but then I remembered gardening, raking and other fun outdoor chores that would get me motivated. Being outside listening to the birds with the sun  on my face raking up leaves  was intensely enjoyable.

You got a new deck built last year. You seemed to really enjoy it along with being outside. Perhaps you could put up a bird feeder or two and watch the birds and start gardening some. Get outside more.

Maybe start a new hobby. Try and do things that involve your mind to become more focused and engaged if possible. I hope it helps.


----------



## bingo (Apr 2, 2020)

i hope you get thru it ...i focus on the people who  are  in terrible conditions....fighting virus....have no money...etc....it makes me sad...i just pray


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm so sorry that you are being affected this way. I know you are not alone in your feelings but I hope you can find a way to come up out of your anxiety and depression soon. If you're like me, you feel like you need a hug!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm so glad you shared your feelings here, Marie. If it helps you get through each day, please keep sharing.

You're in good company; we're all in varying degrees of depression in these times. I'm also grateful for you and the others here who help lift my spirits.

Stay well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2020)

I also am pretty much a homebody until told not to go out, and then I missed going out.  Human nature I guess.  We ate out a lot and are now mostly eating at home except for Saturday’s when we get J.  I’ve lost 12 pounds in 2 weeks.  I may end up skinny, lol.

Had to order suspenders from amazon since a lot of my pants keep falling off.  I watch a lot of tv, have started reading a bit, but haven’t started playing my computer game due to my shoulder hurting so much.  Had to cancel that doctor’s appointment till May.

Marie, do you have colors and color books.  Since you have a deck, and if the weather permits, you could color outside or inside, lol.  I find that coloring while watch loads of tv clears engages my mind quite a bit more, the time passes faster, and I “think” less.  I also take a walk once a day when weather permits.  It snowed here last night, ugh. 

I think we all feel how you are feeling to different degrees.  Hold on to who you are, get as much help as you can for the depression, everyone here is here for you and everyone else.  Our parents got through the Great Depression, we will get through this together.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Like Sea Breeze, I find my daily walks outside in the fresh air are a big help.  Today is a brilliantly sunny day (so far, anyway), and I'm really looking forward to getting out in the sunshine. The flowering trees are in full bloom, and everything is particularly beautiful today.  

This may seem as if it will go on forever, but it won't. Life will return to normal.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Like Sea Breeze, I find my daily walks outside in the fresh air are a big help.  Today is a brilliantly sunny day (so far, anyway), and I'm really looking forward to getting out in the sunshine. The flowering trees are in full bloom, and everything is particularly beautiful today.
> 
> This may seem as if it will go on forever, but it won't. Life will return to normal.


Yes, a little exercise and Vitamin D from the sun sure elevates my mood.   Nodding or chatting with neighbors from a very safe distance - usually across the street - is nice, too.  With all this time on everyone's hands our neighbors are getting to know each other a lot better.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yes, a little exercise and Vitamin D from the sun sure elevates my mood.   Nodding or chatting with neighbors from a very safe distance - usually across the street - is nice, too.  With all this time on everyone's hands our neighbors are getting to know each other a lot better.


I wish that were true where I live.  Everyone is staying in and we just moved here.  I am forcing my husband to walk with me so he gets a little exercise.  Since he works at home now,  he rarely moves out of a chair.  It’s all so frustrating.


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

Marie, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It's happening to so many others as well. Hugs to you. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

@chic 
What a lovely painting!
@Marie5656 
xoxoxo


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 2, 2020)

*Thanks, everyone for your feedback. I appreciate it. I know that this too shall pass. I have been taking walks in the neighborhood when weather permits. Today will be a good day for one.

I have to look on the bright side that I am well, as are friends and family.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie when the walls start closing in try getting outside for a few minutes, take a short walk, pick up the yard, pet a dog, wave to a neighbor, etc...  If that's not possible check in with us for a few minutes.
> 
> The only time I notice it is when I have to go out to run an errand or two.  I start seeing every little thing as a potential danger.  I wear myself out thinking about what to do in an effort to reduce or eliminate the concern and I'm relieved when I finally get home and wash my hands.  I know that I'm the one creating the mood in my mind but it is still very real to me.
> 
> Like others have said we'll get through it.



Aunt Bea, I find myself doing the same thing.  I hate feeling like every trip to the grocery might be my last.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

The differing opinions concerning the wearing of masks is causing me a great deal of anxiety.  I can’t stand anything covering my face.  I won’t be able to wear any type of facial covering.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

bingo said:


> i hope you get thru it ...i focus on the people who  are  in terrible conditions....fighting virus....have no money...etc....it makes me sad...i just pray


Indeed, it's good to be reminded how fortunate we are. Simply having access to the internet is a great asset. We may not be able to meet people in person but we can still chat on-line. All on here seem so far to have escaped  the virus.

Let's be thankful for what we have instead of feeling sorry for ourselves because we can't go out.


----------



## Mike (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't normally mind staying at home, but now that
I am told that I cannot go out, I am annoyed about it,
I really want to go out!

What for? I have no idea.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2020)

I am torn between watching the ever changing news about the impact of the virus and the fact that is the last thing I need to watch as it seems to be a little worse ever day. Add it the bickering ongoing about how this should be handled and it a big bowl of negative stew. I fully understand everyone's distaste for this. Now watching anything but the news we are being hit with virus adds by companies telling us how concerned they are. It's like trying to ditch your shadow.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The differing opinions concerning the wearing of masks is causing me a great deal of anxiety.  I can’t stand anything covering my face.  I won’t be able to wear any type of facial covering.  Anyone else having this problem?


Nope. I don't like it cuz I have asthma & COPD and it makes it harder to breathe but, if that's the only thing standing between me and death's door...I'm wearing it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Nope. I don't like it cuz I have asthma & COPD and it makes it harder to breathe but, if that's the only thing standing between me and death's door...I'm wearing it.


Yup, I have both as well.  I’m not wearing one.  But I ordered some today, painting masks, for husband.  He coughs a lot, due to allergies, don’t want for people to think he has the virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Indeed, it's good to be reminded how fortunate we are. Simply having access to the internet is a great asset. We may not be able to meet people in person but we can still chat on-line. All on here seem so far to have escaped  the virus.
> 
> Let's be thankful for what we have instead of feeling sorry for ourselves because we can't go out.


Some on here have the virus


----------

